# accuair elevel pad dead wont light up



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Having some issues with my elevel.

Worked fine all day the other day, no issues. Goto take the car to work last night and the touch pad is completely dead. NO BLINKING.

Called tech and was told to check these things:

Voltage on red wire at ecu.... its 13.7
Voltage on orange ignition wire off and on..... off 0 volts. On its 13.7
Resistance of my ground... .3 ohms

I unplugged ans replugged all the wiring harnesses.

It must be randomly geeking out and cycling as my battery was dead today.

Anyone else have this issue? Cant get ahold of tech support all afternoon and need it fixed. My daily is being sold.

Thanks


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

What does the touchpad do when u unplug and plug it.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

It's sounds like the cable crapped out on you. I've seen that happen a few times. The cause is usually where the orange turn on wire is tapped. It should have a 12V switched power that is constant during the cranking process. The cycle loads are what it can't take. Do you have any one local you can swap your pad with the verify it's not the pad?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

rgarjr said:


> What does the touchpad do when u unplug and plug it.


Nothing at all. No blinks, doesn't stay solid, doesn't jump up and slap me either.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> It's sounds like the cable crapped out on you. I've seen that happen a few times. The cause is usually where the orange turn on wire is tapped. It should have a 12V switched power that is constant during the cranking process. The cycle loads are what it can't take. Do you have any one local you can swap your pad with the verify it's not the pad?


No one local no. I told the tech guy it was hooked to the 75x under the dash. One of those posts are constant throughout cranking and I think that one was it. But he never brought up a concern about that, at all.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Have u checked your fuses on the ECU harness


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

rgarjr said:


> Have u checked your fuses on the ECU harness


Yes. that is how I was able to check power at the elevel ecu.. b/c they are good and allowing power to it. 

all fuses are good, ground is good and within their resistance spec. voltage to everything, key on, key off, constant. all are good. 

It worked 2 days ago flawlessly. no issues. parked car over night, get back in it and controller doesn't blink, light up, etc.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I dunno, it could be either the ECU, Touchpad, or the usb cable. Let us know what is the outcome.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

rgarjr said:


> I dunno, it could be either the ECU, Touchpad, or the usb cable. Let us know what is the outcome.


Shay is sending me an ecu and cord itll be here monday. He doesnt want me to replace the ecu without a new cord bc my.old cord is damaged will kill the new ecu.

i will let you know the outcome monday evening.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You wanted to know what the issue was......

i laughed when i saw it. behind the console under the rear ash tray in a b5 audi is a little raised lip. a small piece of the cord was over that (i had ran it beside and up through the console to avoid this) and when i tightened the console down, it cut the cable. 

while pulling it from under the carpet, it pulled the cable the rest of the way apart.

:facepalm::laugh:


----------

